# New Limited Edition Cobalt Tint



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Saw this on my commute home. Who is in for the group buy hahah


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Lmao no thanks.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Mick said:


> Lmao no thanks.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I would agree.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

That's pretty extreme. I've seen a lot of rear windows on pickups done like that but never on a car. Now I see why.


----------



## Joewscott (Apr 10, 2013)

If it were a wolf? Maybe. Ha!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I'm in! 

1. Chevyderek72
2.
3.












Haha not really. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Haha...you see all sorts on the commute!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Chevyderek72 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> 1. Chevyderek72
> 2.
> ...


In for group buy.

Is the install hard? Do i need any special training for the tiger?


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

iKermit said:


> In for group buy.
> 
> Is the install hard? Do i need any special training for the tiger?


I would think, at the very least, special gloves. Tigers have sharp claws...


----------



## Joewscott (Apr 10, 2013)

I prefer a nice wolf. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL. Not my cup of tea...


----------



## Joewscott (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe a black bear. Or grizzly. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm in for a unicorn on the back...k:


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

bduffey723 said:


> That's pretty extreme. I've seen a lot of rear windows on pickups done like that but never on a car. Now I see why.


Had a burning zombie on my Colorado. Once gets wet can't see out the window at all, would never do on a car.


----------

